# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعاء وصي به النبي ولو مرة واحدة في العمر

## معتصم الصايم

*

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم
دعاء وصي به النبي ولو مرة واحدة في العمر
السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا دعاء مبارك عظيم الشأن جليل المقدار, قيل إن جبريل عليهالسلام والإكرام أتي النبي – صلي الله عليه وسلم – فقال:" يا محمد,السلام يقرنك السلام,ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام,قد أوهبك هذا الدعاء الشريف يا محمد,ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار,وعدد أوراق الأشجار,وقطرالأمطار,بوزن السماوات والأرض,إلا غفر الله تعالي ذلك كله له.
يا محمد هذاالدعاء مكتوب حول العرش,ومكتوب علي حيطان الجنة وأبوابها,وجميع ما فيها. 
أنا يامحمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به,وبهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلي ربه ببركته. ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن عذاب القبر,ومن الطعن والطاعون وينصر ببراكته من أعدائه.
يا محمد,من قرأ هذا الدعاءت كون يدك في يده يوم القيامة. ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عندتمامها والخلق يوم عرضات القيامة ينظرون إليه نبي من الأنبياء. 
يا محمد من صام يوماً واحدا وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أى وقت كان,أقوم علي قبره ومعي براق من نور – عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر , فتقول الملائكة: يا اله السماوات والأرض , من هذا العبد؟ فيجيبهم النداء: يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبادى قرأ الدعاء فيعمره مرة واحدة. ثم ينادى المنادى من قبل الله تعالي أن اصرفوه إلي جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم. 
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالي عنه: بهذا الحديث ظهر الإسلام.
وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله تعالي عنه: نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء.
وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالي عنه: كلما أردت أن أنظر إلي وجه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم في المنام أقرأ هذا الدعاء.
وقال سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجه ورضي عنه: كلما أشرع في الجهاد أقرأ هذا الدعاء وكان الله تعالي ينصرني علي الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء.
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً شفاه الله تعالي – أوكان فقيراً أغناه الله تعالي. 
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه وإن كان في سجن وأكثر قراءته خلصه الله تعالي ويكون أمنا شر الشيطان وجورالسلطان.
قال سيدنا رسول الله (صلي الله عليه وسلم): قال لي جبريل: " يا محمد من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية علي جبل لزال الجبل من موضعه أو علي قبر لا يعذب الله تعالي ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت لأن فيه اسم الله الأعظم. 
وكان من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه للمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه من أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعد الله له من النعيم المقيم.
فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً إن شاء الله تعالي. 
فنسأل الله تعالي الإعانة علي قراءته وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته,إنه علي ما شاء قدير – وبعباده خبير – والصلاة والسلام علي أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنامحمد وعلي آله وصحبه والتابعين إلي يوم القيامة.
الدعاء الشريف
بسم اللهالرحمن الرحيم
لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين.
لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له. له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهوحي لا يموت بيده الخير – وإليه المصير – وهو علي كل شئ قدير.
لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربو بيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض يا عماد السماوات والأرض يا جبار السماوات والأرض يا ديان السماوات والأرض يا وارث السماوات والأرض يا مالك السماوات والأرض يا عظيم السماوات والأرض يا عالم السماوات والأرض يا قيوم السماوات والأرض يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.
اللهم إني أسألك أن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين. 
بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله وأن الجنة حق والنارحق وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.
الحمد لله الذى لايرجي إلا فضله ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهوالسميع البصير.
اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تطهر بها قلبي وتكشف فيهاكربي وتغفر بها ذنبي وتصلح بها أمرى وتغني بها فقرى وتذهب بها شرى وتكشف بها همي وغمي وتشفي بها سقمي وتقضي بها ديني وتجلوا بها حزني وتجمع بها شملي وتبيض بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم إليك مددت يدي وفيها عندك عظمت رغبتي فاقبل توبتي وارحم ضعف قوتي واغفر خطيئتي واقبل معذرتي واجعل لي من كل خير نصيبا وإلي كل خير سبيلابرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
اللهم لا هادى لمن اضللت ولا معطي لمن منعت ولا مانع لما اعطيت ولا باسط لما قبضت ولا مقدم لما أخرت ولا مؤخر لما قدمت.
اللهم أنت الحليم لا تعجل وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام وأنت المجير فلا تضام وأنت علي كل شئ قدير.
اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك وسبوغ نعمتك وشمول عافيتك وجزيل عطاءك ولا تمنع عني مواهبك لسوء ما عندى ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي وتصرف وجهك الكريم علي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم لا تحرمني وأناأدعوك وتخيبني وأنا أرجوك. اللهم أني أسألك يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يا رحمن الدنيا يا رحيم الأخرة ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت وبك خاصمت إليك حاكمت فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لاإله إلا أنت الأول و الأخر والظاهر والباطن عليك توكلت أنت رب العرش العظيم.
اللهم آت نفسي تقواها وزكها يا خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها يا ربالعالمين.
اللهم أني اسألك مسألة البائس الفقير وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل لاتجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً وكن بي رءوفاً رحيما يا خير المسئولين يا أكرم المعطين يارب العالمين.
اللهم رب جبريل وميكال وإسرافيل وعزرائيل اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تحب وترضي وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً وحافظاً ونصيراً.
آمين يا ربالعالمين
اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدى ومن خلفي ومن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.
اللهم أني اسألك الصبر عندالقضاء ومنازل الشهداء وعيش السعداء والنصر علي الاعداء ومرافقة الانبياء والفوزبالجنة والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين.
اللهم أني اسألك يا رفيع الدرجات يامنزل البركات يا فاطر الأرضيين والسماوات اسألك يا الله يا من ضجت اليك الأصوات بأصناف اللغات يسألونك الحاجات حاجتي عليك لا تبخل علي في دار البلاء إذا نسيتني أهل الدنيا والأهل والغرباء واعف عني ولا تؤاخذني بذنوبي برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين.
اللهم إني اسألك بمحمد نبيك وابراهيم خليلك وموسي كليمك وعيسي نجيك وروحك وبتوراة موسي وانجيل عيسي وزابور داود وفرقان محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) وبكل وحي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته أو سائل أعطيته أو غني أغنيته أو ضال هديته اسألك بأسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد الوتر القادر المقتدر أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بدمي ولحمي وسمعي وبصرى وتستعمل به جسدى وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك يا رب العالمين. 
سبحان الذى تقدس عن الأشياء ذاته ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته واحد لا من قله وموجود لا من عله بالبر معروف وبالإحسان موصوف,معروف بلا غاية وموصوف بلا نهاية أول بلا ابتداء وآخر بلا انقضاء و لانسب إليه البنون ولايفنيه تداول الأوقات ولا توهنه السنون كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته وأمره بين الكاف والنون بذكر أنس المخلصون وبرؤيته تقر العيون وتوحيده ابتهج الموحدون هدى اهل طاعته إلي صراطه المستقيم وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمهالقديم ويرى حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ويسبحه الطير في وكره ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره وتطمئن القلوب المجله بذكره وكشف ضره و من آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره وأحاط بكل شئ علما وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرما وحلما ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير.
اللهم اكفنا السوء بما شئت وكيف شئت إنك علي ما تشاء قدير يا نعم المولي يا نعم النصيرغفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبحانك لا نحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت علي نفسك. جل وجهك وعز جاهك يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ويحكم ما يريد بعزته يا حي يا قيوم يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام.
لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين يا غياث المستغيثين اغثنا بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم.
لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) ارزقنا فإنك خير الرازقين.
لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) استرنا يا خير الساترين.
لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) أيقظنا يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين.
لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) أصلحنا يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة أعين العابدين.
لا إله إلاأنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه.
سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين.
سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار.
سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور.
سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور.
سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير وهو علي كل شئ قدير.
اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آل محمد واجعلنا عن الإسلام ثابتين لفرائضك مؤديين وبسنة نبيك محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) متمسكين وعلي الصلاة محافظين للزكاة فاعلين ولرضاك مبتغين وبقضائك راضيين وإليك راغبين يا حي يا قيوم إنك جواد كريم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ومعين الضعفاء ومثيب الشاكرين.
الحمد لله جبار السماوات,عالم الخفيات,منزل البركات,قابل البركات,مفرج البركات,كريم مجيد.
اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصرى والشياطين منهزمين عني,والصالحين قرنائي والعلماء اصفيائي والجنة مأواى الفوز نجاتي. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم إني اصبحت وأمسيت في ذمتك وجوارك وكنفك وعياذ وأمنك وعافيتكومعافاتك وعلي فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص وملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ودين محمد (صليالله عليه وسلم(
الحمد لله حمداً يكون عليه تمام الشكر بما أنعمتعلينا.
الحمد لله الواحد القهار,العزيز الجبار,الرحيم الغفار,لا تخفي عليهالأسرار,ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شئ عنده بمقدار.
اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباحومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ذنب لا إله إلا أنت. بجاه محمد (صلي الله عليه وسلم) تب علينا.
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين. فاستجبنا له ونجيناه منالغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين.
اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير,يا سميع يا بصير,يا من لاشريك له ولا وزير,يا خالق السماوات والأرضيين,والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة البائسالخائف المستجير, ويارازق الطفل الصغير يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبارعنيد أسألك وأدعوك دعاء المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ومفاتح الرحمة منكتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسنى وأسرارها المتصلة أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترنيوتكشف همي وغمي وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلما نافعا ويقينا صادقا وأنترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والأخرة وأن تفرج عني كل ضيق وشدة وأنتختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتقضي حوائجنا يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلالوالإكرام – برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين,وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وكاشفالغمة وعلي أله وأصحابه وسلم تسليما كثيراً والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الله يديك العافيه يا بركه ويرزق شفاعة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الحمد لله الذى اعاننى عليه 
وتسلم اخى وربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*بارك الله فيك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*الحمد لله الذي جعلنا مسلمين ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم . دعاء عظيم جدا ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال . وتسلم يا ود الصايم  اهل المعرفة والعلم . 
*

----------

